# 💞📚 (CLOSED) Bianca is crafting a Magazine Rack! 📚💞



## angelick (Apr 13, 2020)

Bianca is crafting a neat little Magazine Rack right now at my house! I know that the last post I did made a lot of people happy, so if anyone is interested in getting it then just leave a comment (//^u^\\)  

Only a couple of rules! 

YOU WILL NEED A VAULTING POLE, I don’t have a bridge running over there just yet so I’m sorry about the inconvenience! I can lend you one if need be though 

Don’t wander around; get the diy card and then return to your own island, thank you!

This is completely free, but tips are _always _appreciated (únù) 

I’ll be taking in two at a time! So if someone is in front of you, please be patient! There might not be a lot of people coming but still :>

NOTES: that’s it! Thank you for reading and i’ll probably keep this up for a short ten minutes or so!


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 13, 2020)

I would love to visit.


----------



## angelcore (Apr 13, 2020)

would love to visit as well!


----------



## Neopet (Apr 13, 2020)

Me too!


----------



## angelick (Apr 13, 2020)

Lady Sugarsaurus said:


> I would love to visit.


Sure thing! I’ll pm you now :>

	Post automatically merged: Apr 13, 2020



angelcore said:


> would love to visit as well!


I’ll pm you!


----------



## Quack (Apr 13, 2020)

I’d love to come!


----------



## newleafjunkie (Apr 13, 2020)

I would love to stop by!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 13, 2020)

I'm coming over! Realized that you can customize a cafe magazine with it and it would go great with my cafe area.


----------



## Paradise (Apr 13, 2020)

I'd love to come  ❤


----------



## toryno (Apr 13, 2020)

can i visit?


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Apr 13, 2020)

id like to visit please, if she's still crafting!


----------



## jubi (Apr 13, 2020)

hi. can i come visit please?


----------



## MrPolarBear (Apr 13, 2020)

I would love to stop by.  Thanks!


----------



## angelick (Apr 13, 2020)

Neopet said:


> Me too!


pm’ed you!! <3

	Post automatically merged: Apr 13, 2020



Paperboy012305 said:


> I'm coming over! Realized that you can customize a cafe magazine with it and it would go great with my cafe area.


That would be super cute! :> i’ll pm you now! <3


----------



## KarinaKatrea (Apr 13, 2020)

I would love to stop by ^_^


----------



## nicesawa (Apr 13, 2020)

Edit: Nevermind, I no longer need it! Thank you so much for doing this though!


----------



## sorachu (Apr 13, 2020)

Hi! Can I visit? c:


----------



## angelick (Apr 13, 2020)

newleafjunkie said:


> I would love to stop by!


Pm’ed you!!


----------



## theviolentlolita (Apr 13, 2020)

I'd like to visit if she's still crafting!


----------



## angelick (Apr 14, 2020)

toryno said:


> can i visit?


pm’d you!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 14, 2020



punctuallyAbsent said:


> id like to visit please, if she's still crafting!


of course!! I’ll message you when there’s an open slot c:


----------



## amyahh (Apr 14, 2020)

hi if youre still open i would love to stop by c:


----------



## angelick (Apr 14, 2020)

I’ve messaged all of the remaining people that were waiting! I’ll keep the game open about 15 minutes longer just in case c:


----------



## C_bebopp (Apr 14, 2020)

I’d like to if not to late


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 14, 2020)

Gosh, if there's time to grab this I'd like to.


----------



## drahcir` (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd like to come if I'm not keeping you. Btw, what kinda hybrids were you looking for?


----------



## angelick (Apr 14, 2020)

To the other three people up above; i’d hate to keep you from getting it, so i’ll pm you all now! I hope you don’t mind all coming at once, but I want to make sure you’ll be able to get it before Bianca stops c: One moment!


----------



## Chibin (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi! I would like to come visit if this is still available


----------



## Savato (Apr 14, 2020)

can I join?


----------



## angelick (Apr 14, 2020)

Chibin said:


> Hi! I would like to come visit if this is still available


Sure thing! Pm coming up! :>


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 14, 2020)

If this is still available, I'd love to come by, too! Thank you for taking the time to do this!


----------



## angelick (Apr 14, 2020)

Amissapanda said:


> If this is still available, I'd love to come by, too! Thank you for taking the time to do this!


Sure thing! You’ll be the last one :>


----------

